# NHT SuperZero 2.0 as center channel?



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Just had a crazy idea ... will an NHT SuperZero work well as a center channel? Has anyone experimented with this?? I can pick up a pair for $40 and I am thinking of trying one as a center, if no good, they become the sixth and seventh channel speaker in the system. :R Any ideas out there?
Thanks.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't see why it wouldn't work but your Focal 700 center is designed for and more ideal IMO. Why do you want to swap it out?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

If you are mixing speakers, the NHTs wont be voice matched to the rest of your system and will sound out of place.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. Why do it? Just trying to save some space. The furniture I picked does not fit the big Focal at all, so I have equipment on the floor, blocked by the Focal etc. I am trying to save space with something that will fit in the space available. I thought about a smaller Def Tech center, a smaller B&W or preferably a small Dynaudio, which uses the same components as my Thiels!! That should be a perfect match. So essentially I am experimeting, not unhappy with Focal, just trying to reduce the footprint.onder:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

bogiedr said:


> Thanks guys. Why do it? Just trying to save some space. The furniture I picked does not fit the big Focal at all, so I have equipment on the floor, blocked by the Focal etc. I am trying to save space with something that will fit in the space available. I thought about a smaller Def Tech center, a smaller B&W or preferably a small Dynaudio, which uses the same components as my Thiels!! That should be a perfect match. So essentially I am experimeting, not unhappy with Focal, just trying to reduce the footprint.onder:



If space is a concern, I would seriously look in to Paradigm Signature in wall speakers, which use much of the same tech found in their highest end Flagship _Signature S8_ speaker, they even make in wall dipole surrounds which give an awesome sense of space. 


http://paradigm.com/products/products-by-category/in-wall-in-ceiling

EDIT:
Also they have an in wall subwoofer, comparable to any of their best floor standing units. Sensuous Sound Systems in Tampa on Bush Blvd ( <10min from USF) Carries Paradigm Signature, I highly recommend checking them out.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ah I see. You could always go Bose while upgrading your sound and reducing the footprint. I kid I kid, I joke I joke.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

JBrax said:


> Ah I see. You could always go Bose while upgrading your sound and reducing the footprint. I kid I kid, I joke I joke.




Paradigm Millenia One for the lifestyle win.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The issue I see with going "in wall" for a center is that now your not only changing the voicing match of your front stage but pulling the center back from the line of your mains. This can also cause issues.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The issue I see with going "in wall" for a center is that now your not only changing the voicing match of your front stage but pulling the center back from the line of your mains. This can also cause issues.


If you look at his system its already a gumbo soup of speakers. Nothing is matching and what ever was available seems to be thrown in to the pot. So I'm not sure if voice matching is something he seems all too concerned with.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

8086, not sure about the gumbo definition ... Thiel CS3 fronts and CS2 rears? Have not found a Thiel MCS1 for center at a reasonable price, but all else is Thiel and it is of the same vintage ... so why gumbo? Can you clarify? The Focal 700 is actually as close to Thiel sound as you can get ... just curious as to what your definition of "Gumbo" is, maybe I can use that line at some point if I understand it!! :dontknow:
Hit them straight!! :


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

bogiedr said:


> 8086, not sure about the gumbo definition ... Thiel CS3 fronts and CS2 rears? Have not found a Thiel MCS1 for center at a reasonable price, but all else is Thiel and it is of the same vintage ... so why gumbo? Can you clarify? The Focal 700 is actually as close to Thiel sound as you can get ... just curious as to what your definition of "Gumbo" is, maybe I can use that line at some point if I understand it!! :dontknow:
> Hit them straight!! :


I google serached for your speakers, I must have looked at the wrong links. addle::doh: But it looks like your system is using two brands of speakers.

Seems like you need a lesson on Gumbo. I wont make this a lecture and will leave you to do your own research and learning on how Cajun cooking came to be. By the use of the word gumbo, I meant a hodgepodge.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

8086, I am actually well versed in Gumbo consumption!! Looove the stuff!
Yes I am using two brand of speakers, currently looking to replace the focal. As I stated Thiel centers of a vintage to my Thiel's is difficult to find. I am considering a Dynaudio center as vintage 1980's Thiel used Dynaudio mid's and tweeters, very similar sound. The other barnds I may try are Dali or Vienna Acoustics ... of course I am always on the lookout at CList for Thiel ... maybe I get lucky and find something!! :bigsmile:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

bogiedr said:


> 8086, I am actually well versed in Gumbo consumption!! Looove the stuff!
> Yes I am using two brand of speakers, currently looking to replace the focal. As I stated Thiel centers of a vintage to my Thiel's is difficult to find. I am considering a Dynaudio center as vintage 1980's Thiel used Dynaudio mid's and tweeters, very similar sound. The other barnds I may try are Dali or Vienna Acoustics ... of course I am always on the lookout at CList for Thiel ... maybe I get lucky and find something!! :bigsmile:


A little bit of French Cooking, African ingredients, German Sausage, and Native American customs in one big melting pot.

I have heard Vienna at Magnolia, they are quite nice and it's a shame they are no longer made but I also auditioned the B&W in the same room and like those much more.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice thought on a B&W center ... could be the answer. Thanks!!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

bogiedr said:


> Nice thought on a B&W center ... could be the answer. Thanks!!


My one issue here is, the lack of a seamless sound as the signal travels from the corners of the room. Why not look for another couple sets of theil speakers, the same model as the ones you have? Place one in the center, either standing or lying on its side.


----------



## bogiedr (Jan 25, 2011)

A cs2 as a center is bigger than the Focal 700. I am still looking for a MCS1 Thiel, or possibly a Dynaudio, which is extremly close to Thiel sound. Dynadio would fit perfectly, but the objective is a smaller center ... it is staring to look like furniture change instead of a new center. Focal integrates well with Thiel, so new furniture is sounding like the right thing to do.
BogieDr


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

8086 said:


> Why not look for another couple sets of theil speakers, the same model as the ones you have? Place one in the center, either standing or lying on its side.


Placing a speaker thats meant to stand up on its side will cause other issues, I dont recommend that.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Placing a speaker thats meant to stand up on its side will cause other issues, I dont recommend that.


I do understand.


----------

